# Texas school system, now with even more fascism



## samk (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/jan/09/texas-police-schools


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 19, 2012)

Its fairly rabid authoritarianism but not fascism imo.

I struggle with my anti americanism, I know I shouldn't hate and despise them but then I see the statue of irony holding a torch of liberty over the worlds most effective capitalist dictatorship and I just want to shock-program reform the lot of them into believing that there is such a thing as society. Spose economics is on its way to doing that job for me soon. Fuckin hoovervilles.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 19, 2012)

Thread been going for a good couple of weeks in World Politics:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...raying-perfume-and-more.287040/#post-10817485


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 19, 2012)

That's insane!


----------



## petee (Jan 20, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I struggle with my anti americanism


i struggle with my americanism
http://www.eriksvane.com/aa.htm


> "*The most common frequently-asked question newcomers ask is: How do I respond to a group of smug foreigners submitting me to a barrage of irony-laden questions, asinine comments, and demented accusations concerning my government, my country, and/or the type of society I live in?* Our main precept is this: Do your homework (i.e., know your facts, this being something you obviously prepare beforehand), and… agree with them. Agree with them wholeheartedly!"


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 20, 2012)

I know its cuntish of me petee. In my saner moments I try to remind myself of the circumstance that has led americans to be victims of capitals excess- I try to remind myself of the good done by american _people. _But sometimes you're lot don't make it easy for a man to be balanced on the matter. I do realise also that it is pretty lol for a child of the defunct empire to be giving americans a hard time. But especially in the mornings when I'm just having my first cup of cwoffee and the news highlights something done by the state in the name of the people I'm like 'BURN IT! BURN IT ALL! DRIVE THEM INTO THE SEA! SOW THE GROUND WITH SALT AND ERASE THE VERY NAME OF UNCLE SAM FROM ALL HISTORY!'

I'm working on it.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 20, 2012)

petee said:


> i struggle with my americanism
> http://www.eriksvane.com/aa.htm


Poor Erik Vane, what a hard time he has. It has made him very bitter and twisted.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 20, 2012)

pogofish said:


> Thread been going for a good couple of weeks in World Politics:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...raying-perfume-and-more.287040/#post-10817485


Yes, please continue there.


----------

